# New Build --ready for physics???



## ATIonion (Nov 10, 2006)

Hey guys... im needing a little bit of help...

Soon i will close a deal for my company that will result in a large paycheck for me....bad news is, i wont get this check till mid December or so....however i am planning a new build...

Im not yet ready to decide on cpu or mobo, but i am interested in  "physics" for graphics cards....Now i have good knowledge with pcs, but i sure dont know everything....I keep seeing more and more articles about physics cards, but i dont know what is needed, who makes them (if the exist) or anything about them...I see that some mobos are coming with 3 pcix slots..assuming the third runs at 8x and is for "physics" of some sort.....


Anyone who can lead me the right direction or tell me more about this, it would be a huge help for me......

Anyone one else who is interested, i plan on setting aside about $2,000 out of my paycheck to go into my pc needs...this will include a large digital lcd 24"-34", so i imagine i'll have around $1,100-$1,500 left to spend on the actuall system....as i get this case constructed i will post some pics...im not gonna say much about this case but i think if i build it right, it'll be a real different approach to case building and modding.....we shall see...


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 10, 2006)

The third for ATi is x16 and it supports a x1600 or higher for physics.


----------



## ATIonion (Nov 10, 2006)

DaMulta said:


> The third for ATi is x16 and it supports a x1600 or higher for physics.



does that have to be a physics card or just any x1600 or higher...

like 2 x1900pro in xfire with a x1650pro for physics??


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 10, 2006)

yep, that's how it works.


They are using video cards for a physic card.


----------



## ATIonion (Nov 10, 2006)

sweet...but it is a lot to think about...with dx10 on the brink, i guess i should just plan the most flexible system i can in hope that ati will have dx10 cards out when im ready to buy....physics would be really cool, if and when more games can use it...but i wont shell out mad $$ for dx9...

of course the end result for me is $2000 just isnt enough...my wife is gonna kill me sometime in December....lol...


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 10, 2006)

That's the cool thing if you bought a shinny new DX9 video card its not going to waste because you can use it for DX10 ATi physics.


----------



## ATIonion (Nov 10, 2006)

DaMulta said:


> That's the cool thing if you bought a shinny new DX9 video card its not going to waste because you can use it for DX10 ATi physics.




WOW!! is it me or this year has ATI really thought of everything?? hope you aint bulllllschitttten...lol 

i'll get me a x1900 series then and use if for the physics when dx10 is ready...nice....thanks for the info man...


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 10, 2006)

LINK

By Charlie Demerjian in Taipei:




> TO THE SURPRISE of absolutely no one, ATI launched some fancy physics on its GPU technology today. Now we know what that third slot they ordered mobo makers to produce is for. Marketing terminology aside, they are supporting Havok with the Havok FX physics on the GPU API. If the numbers they showed today hold up to public scrutiny, ATI may be a day late, but they don't look to be a dollar short.
> 
> Under the banner of 'Boundless Gaming' with a fiddler crab pining for Ruby as a mascot, ATI has some compelling points to make with today's launch. First, it was an Intel/ATI launch, and the focus was Conroe and X1900, but there will be an AMD version coming soon enough. With the games that utilize it 6+ months away, it is not a big deal, just PR. ATI showed off asymmetric cards running physics on both Intel and ATI chipsets.
> 
> ...



From what I have heard it will work with a DX10 card, I will see if I can find out anything eles about it.


----------



## ATIonion (Nov 10, 2006)

im getting more and more interested in this now...at first i was just thinking about the possibility, but now it seems that this will become a reality....

this is so unlike me but i will have the extra cash to do it...usually i buy what ever is being replaced...last year i bought an x850pro for $150 (cheap then) and recently bought a x1800gto $189 (still cheap to date) i was thinking of going towards the x19xx line but was worried about dx10...if this happens then i can buy the x19xx and be lucky in using it in the future for physics....

i just wish the mobos i have found had that 3rd slot at 16x.....only ones i find are at 8x....this promises to be fun for sure....

DaMulta thanks for your help researchen info for me....i know more in 3 posts then i did last night....


----------



## Chewy (Nov 10, 2006)

woo so if I got a 2pci-e slot mobo, I could use my 1900gt rev1 for physics and a new r600 for grafics :O :-(.. maybe I can upgrade my mobo and get them to charge me extra if this is the case.

 is this the case?


----------



## ATIonion (Nov 10, 2006)

oh how i wish it were December already....


ya know im surprised they havent pushed the idea a little more...i know its not ready yet...but alot of people are not buying cards because they are waiting on Dx10 cards, this kind of solves that problem...you wont feel like you are throwing money away on old product....

if this works out....i will be one happy Onion


----------



## Old Bear (Nov 10, 2006)

Was looking around to find out does this "asimetric" crossfire works, ATI have text on ... pages, so I just scrol to end & it seems that in crossfire 1 does pixels & 2nd physics, or with 3 cards you get 2 in crossfireing pixels & 3rd calculating vectors etc. So i will keep my 1800 for physics, on spring ( I hope)! If survive 3Dwife07 test.
Chewy, was hoping for something like that for me but think it's not going to work. Why? Would be TO GOOD! If runing 2 cards they have to be the same, only the 3rd can be different.
If you ppl find out fresh informations (this is from two weeks ago), pls share them with others. I hope they make it work way that we like! They wont but ...


----------



## ATIonion (Nov 11, 2006)

Old Bear said:


> ( I hope)! If survive 3Dwife07 test.



lmao


----------



## Slater (Dec 23, 2006)

Old Bear said:


> Chewy, was hoping for something like that for me but think it's not going to work. Why? Would be TO GOOD! If runing 2 cards they have to be the same, only the 3rd can be different.
> If you ppl find out fresh informations (this is from two weeks ago), pls share them with others. I hope they make it work way that we like! They wont but ...



From what I hear they don't have to be the same, even if using only 2 cards.


----------



## tkpenalty (Dec 23, 2006)

I might just have to scrape out some plastic on my PCI-E 4x slot  then its time for X1650 x3 ness.


----------

